# 2 strokes carb to 4 strokes



## canadianhorsepower (Feb 26, 2013)

hey I've notice that many threads are running away from those small weed eater wacker ...er are usaly the last word carb's .
I've been dealing with those for a while ( 30 years of lumberjack event) and
ready to build an article on the subject.

If it would benifit anyone let me know I'll be more then happy to cover it
cheers


----------



## petertha (Feb 26, 2013)

Fire away. Ive seen them used on all sorts of RC model engines for quite some time in different variations. But I have never really fiddled with them myself. If I ever decide to run gasoline over methanol, it would be good info to have handy for background knowledge.


----------

